# I Don't Know Who I am.



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

.......


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Are you okay?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I dont know how I got here. I dont know what Im supposed to do. I dont know why I do anything.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

You were born. You're supposed to live. You live to try to be happy. Don't think beyond that or you'll get all existential and you know that makes things worse. 
Focus on the present. Fake it until you make it.
I'm here if you need to talk.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

do what has to be done


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Hang in Jesse. Hope we can chat later ok. You will be OK.

((hugs))
Lynsey.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Im feeling quite a bit better now everyone, thank you so much. I was sort of having an identity crisis.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh I have those from time to time.


----------



## JessMess (Jan 8, 2009)

That's how I felt in the shower earlier. Panicked so bad I had to lay on the ground and just breathe. You will be ok, you're just an over-analyzer, like me. Get out of your mind and into your body.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

i hate these existential crap i used to just live and not care about anything
this sucks so much ass


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Now Im feeling angry and I dont know why. I hate all of these stupid mood changes. ARhhhhHRHH :evil: :x :x :x :evil: :evil: :x :evil: :x :x :evil: ARHRHRHHhhhahhrhrh


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

glad u got over it jesse. it happens to me from time to time and i just ignore it (or try to) until the over analyzing goes away......Wait - new post - your feeling angry 'huh....me too.....that happens to me too.....sometimes i get angry and can't stop being angry.......just let it pass......

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Oh pants Jesse. Just scream Pants!  Has something happened at work?


No, I dont know what it is- Im feeling like I did when I wrote _Rage_. I cant scream pants thats your word! 

I have this combination of happiness, super confidence, arrogance, and anger all in one. I like how it feels more so than how depressed, anxious, and nothingness feels. I just wish I had something consistent. I want to go a few rounds with a punching bag....and the last time I did that I went until my knuckles bled.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

I know how fluctuation and no consistency can be.....Its more than pants..... its BIG pants...indeed you need a punchbag. 
I Cant help much, except to say ride it out till it passes, it always does right.....one good thing about inconsistency and fluctuation....At least you cant ever get bored.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> I want to go a few rounds with a punching bag....and the last time I did that I went until my knuckles bled.












:wink:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I know how fluctuation and no consistency can be.....Its more than pants..... its BIG pants...indeed you need a punchbag.
> I Cant help much, except to say ride it out till it passes, it always does right.....one good thing about inconsistency and fluctuation....At least you cant ever get bored.


Lol BIG pants. :lol: Yes it should pass- I dont get this feeling as often as the others.

Sorry Greg, I cant see some images at work- I cant see whatever you posted.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Never mind, it was just a pair of boxing gloves.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Im starting to feel hyper now...I think Im going into mania.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Aggression and anger can be part of mania Jesse...You are analyzing yourself too much, just be. :wink:


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

join a gym, seriously its a great way to keep you busy and get fit at the same time! you will feel alot better


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I work out 3 times a week.


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

thats great


----------

